# P0134 Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: No Activity



## fuzkd (Jul 12, 2010)

Please help me before i loose my mind. 
'98 Audi TT 180

I'm getting the error


> 16518 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: No Activity P0134 - 35-00 - -


I have changed the sensor twice and tried using one from my 225, which is not failing in that car.
I have tried testing the sersor(s) outside the car (using an open flame), and they do work.

The car has just fail an inspection bacause the lambda values was too high (1.7)

I have tried to clean the MAF, and this sensor is working (reports a reading in VAG-COM)

Reading the oxygen sensor in VAG-COM the value never get outside 4.3-4.6.

Please give me some advise :banghead:


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Fix the false air leak or replace the air-mass it may be beyond cleaning.

Next time post an auto-scan.

Jack


----------



## fuzkd (Jul 12, 2010)

vwemporium said:


> Fix the false air leak or replace the air-mass it may be beyond cleaning.


If I had a leak, wouldn't i see high values on block 032? (they are at 0.0%)



vwemporium said:


> Next time post an auto-scan.


Sorry, I will do that next time!


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Well if you have a ECU that has learned to not run correct yes/no.


Do this.
Start over.

01-02 then 05 clear DTC.
01-07- same data 
01-10-00 save clear defaults.
01-04-060 ADP
01-04-000 let idle for 5 mins.

Then readiness.

Post results and auto-scan for additional data.

Jack


----------



## fuzkd (Jul 12, 2010)

Advanced stuff 

http://www.fuzk.dk/LOG-01-060.CSV
http://www.fuzk.dk/LOG-01-000.CSV



```
Readiness: 0000 0000
Tuesday,13,July,2010,17:35:23:36251
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


                Address 01: Engine  (8N0 906 018 AB)

17:35:18 Group 000
  173  
  034  
  085  
  196  
  004  
  132  
  140  
  128  
  128  
  128  
Tuesday,13,July,2010,17:36:25:36251
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630


Readiness Status: 0000 0000
Exhaust Gas Recirculation: Passed
Oxygen Sensor Heating: Passed
Oxygen Sensor(s): Passed
Air Conditioning: Passed
Seconday Air Injection: Passed
Evaporative Emissions: Passed
Catalyst Heating: Passed
Catalytic Converter(s): Passed
```


```
Tuesday,13,July,2010,17:40:37:36251
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630


Chassis Type: 8N - Audi TT
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 22 35 37 45 55 56 76 77
 
   Mileage: 208670km/129661miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 06A-906-032-AJQ.lbl
   Part No: 8N0 906 018 AB
   Component: 1.8L R4/5VT         0002  
   Coding: 05500
   Shop #: WSC 01236  
   VCID: 71E2DB6011C1

1 Fault Found:
16518 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: No Activity 
            P0134 - 35-00 -  - 
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 8N0-907-379-MK20-E.lbl
   Part No: 8N0 907 379 D
   Component: ESP     20    CAN  V006   
   Coding: 23049
   Shop #: WSC 01236  
   VCID: 3D7A37501D19

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: None
   Part No: 8N0 820 043 
   Component: TT-KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT D00  
   Coding: 00040
   Shop #: WSC 01236  
   VCID: E7D63538AF05

2 Faults Found:
00604 - Potentiometer Positioning Motor for Air Flow Flap (G113) 
            30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
            27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: None
   Part No: 8N8 909 601 
   Component: Airbag Front+Seite 0004  
   Coding: 10102
   Shop #: WSC 01236  
   VCID: F7F66578FFA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: Redir Fail!
   Part No: 8N1 919 860 C
   Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D27  
   Coding: 00144
   Shop #: WSC 09525  
   VCID: 3B7E3948030D

   Part No: Ident
   Component: Nr. Wegfahrs.:AUZ5Z0Y3052379  
   Ident.-Nr. Wegfahrs.:AUZ5Z0Y3052379

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks        Labels: 8Nx-962-267.lbl
   Part No: 8N8 962 267 
   Component: Zentralverrieg.     D01  
   Coding: 04672
   Shop #: WSC 01236  
   VCID: FEF8705CD09F

1 Fault Found:
01617 - Please Check DTC Memory of Interior Monitoring 
            35-00 -  - 

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## fuzkd (Jul 12, 2010)

After some high rpm driving, another error showed up


```
Tuesday,13,July,2010,18:20:39:36251
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0

                Address 01: Engine       Labels: 06A-906-032-AJQ.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8N0 906 018 AB
  Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT         0002
           Software Coding: 05500
            Work Shop Code: WSC 01236  
                      VCID: 71E2DB6011C1
2 Faults Found:

16518 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: No Activity 
        P0134 - 35-00 -  - 
17964 - Charge Pressure Control: Negative Deviation 
        P1556 - 35-00 -  - 

Readiness: 0000 0000
```


----------



## fuzkd (Jul 12, 2010)

Had a look into the air-mass-sensor:


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

ok 

Show me a log of 01-08-115 and 020.

Did you verify no leak in intake or boost lines?

Smoke test?

Also check fuel pressure and regulator function. Volume is also required.

Show me the logs

Jack


----------



## fuzkd (Jul 12, 2010)

I didn't do a leak test, I'm lacking the right equipment, and my usual show is closed for a few weeks.
I will do further logging as soon as I get home from work.

Thank you
Ulrik


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

fuzkd said:


> I didn't do a leak test, I'm lacking the right equipment, and my usual show is closed for a few weeks.
> I will do further logging as soon as I get home from work.
> 
> Thank you
> Ulrik


making a boost leak tester that works via the intake tube is very quick, cheap and easy. I made mine using a tin can, a air compressor fitting and JB Weld. If you don't have a compressor or a air storage tank, you could make one using home depot stuff and a tire valve, then use tire pump compressor. HTH :thumbup:


----------



## fuzkd (Jul 12, 2010)

Group 115 & 020


















The peak and drop in the actual pressure is the wastegate opening isn't it?


----------



## fuzkd (Jul 12, 2010)

the brit said:


> making a boost leak tester that works via the intake tube is very quick, cheap and easy. I made mine using a tin can, a air compressor fitting and JB Weld. If you don't have a compressor or a air storage tank, you could make one using home depot stuff and a tire valve, then use tire pump compressor. HTH :thumbup:


http://www.a4mods.com/index.php?page=webcontent/pages/boostleak.html
I tried following this, when i apply pressure, I can hear oil bubleling?

I found a small leak where this hose connects:









After fixing it, I couldn't find any more, but the error is still showing up


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

See that silver bypass in pic. YUK.

I bet it damaged turbo charger or caused you to pop a hose either between turbo and intake or a hose under intake.

Some times you can have a leak at injector seals or booster line for brakes. Bad check valve etc.

Jack


----------



## fuzkd (Jul 12, 2010)

The turbo is new. It along with the silver bypass valve has been changed while having this problem.

I have, with pressure on the system, wiggled all hoses I could find, but nothing seems to leak...


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

fuzkd said:


> The turbo is new. It along with the silver bypass valve has been changed while having this problem.
> 
> I have, with pressure on the system, wiggled a hoses I could find, but nothing seems to leak...


I find it very useful to use a length of hose (i just happened to have 1/2" x 4ft sitting around) with one end against your ear and the other pointing at various things you suspect. *Any* leak is very loud when you do find it. Oil bubbling is normal, scary, but normal.


----------



## fuzkd (Jul 12, 2010)

The ECU was fried. 
A new one is installed, and the O2 fault is not showing up anymore.


----------

